# CPC Looking for Remote Medical Coding Position (HCC/CRG experience)



## dhutmacher (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello. 

I am a Certified Professional Coder looking for a remote position. I am willing to accept seasonal, temporary, full-time or a part-time position and will work any shift. I am ICD-10 proficient, had two years of formal coding schooling prior to certification and have experience with risk adjustment coding on HCC  (initial and peer reviews) and CRG projects, while maintaining an overall accuracy of 95%+ and meeting productivity goals. 

Our company project recently ended and I am back in the market and would greatly appreciate an opportunity to prove to my new employer (whomever they may be) that I can and will be a strong asset to their company.

Thank you for your time.
Sincerely,
Dawn


----------

